# WTB: 1959 Murray Meteor Flite Fender-lite and Rear Carrier Rack



## CrankBreaker (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello!

I have just recently picked up a men's 1959 Murray Meteor Flite to do a light restoration on and I am on the hunt for the fender-lite and a the rear carrier rack with the chrome truss rods intact. I know these parts are a little harder to come by, so if anyone has these parts lying around and willing/wanting to get rid of, I would love to work out a deal! Condition at this point is not an issue, just trying to find them would be an excellent start!

This picture below is from PTJudeRI's bike and has a wonderful shot of the fender-lite and rear carrier rack, and a head on shot of the fender-lite from a girls Sonic Flite that's currently listed on EBay (I have contacted the seller but he won't "part out" the bike, plus he wants way to much for the whole bike) that may hopefully help in my search for these parts.

Thanks everyone!

-CrankBreaker


----------



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is it a girls or a boys bike?
Meaning what color do you need on the rear rack?

I'm guessing it's this bike?


----------



## CrankBreaker (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow that was fast! Yup, that's the bike! My apologies, I should have posted the bike pic with the thread.

The carrier rack color doesn't matter to much if there's a girls version available, the bike is going to be repainted, since it has a nice hand-brushed coat of barn red currently.


----------

